# Some pics of a black r-line @ my local dealer



## lance link (May 27, 2012)

I've seen some discussion of the R-line but I don't think I've seen any pics yet. Here are a few my son and I took. 





















The steering wheel has a little "R-Line" badge. Not sure if it is also smaller. Maybe someone who actually *has* a beetle can comment.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

what are the indented parts of the reflectors in the rear bumper?


----------



## Isola (Mar 31, 2013)

vdubjettaman said:


> what are the indented parts of the reflectors in the rear bumper?


That's the factory rear fog light position. One light on the left and a blanking plate on the right (for right hand drive anyway).


----------



## operamatt (Feb 12, 2009)

steering wheel is the same size. it has gray stitching instead of the usual black the bottom section is painted black instead of just the raw plastic plastic.the dash trim is different too, suppose to look like titanium.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

:thumbup:


----------



## TypeSH (Jul 11, 2013)

Not bad, but not really a world of change either though.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

lance link said:


> The steering wheel has a little "R-Line" badge. Not sure if it is also smaller. Maybe someone who actually *has* a beetle can comment.



Same darn wheel :bang head:, at least the VWoA guys were really receptive to constructive criticism about it not belonging on anything with an R on it. :thumbup:


----------

